# where can I see the w/shop in the Mid-Atl



## james cooper (Dec 22, 2005)

How do I find out what station the router workshop is broadcast on here in the mid-atlantic??? thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jwcoop

You can try the link below and see if you have a PBS station that's running them in the mid-atlantic or your local PBS channel.

http://www.pbs.org/aboutpbs/

http://www.pbs.org/search/search_sitemap.html#search


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

JW, you will most likely have to watch the show here:
www.thewoodworkingchannel.com


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike said:


> JW, you will most likely have to watch the show here:
> www.thewoodworkingchannel.com


Yup, thank God for the WWKing Channel!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Yup, thank God for the WWKing Channel!
> 
> Corey



*I wish there was a posted schedule of the Programs so we could easily reference... I hate just going to it to see if they're on or not (most of the time, NOT).*


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, I couldn't connect to the channel just now but I am wondering if there is a way to contact them and see if they can give you something. Worth a try. I expect it is some kind of a reoccurring schedule anyway....maybe. 

Corey

P.S. 
Also, maybe bookmarking this link will let you view the schedule:

http://thewoodworkingchannel.com/schedule.aspx?networkshortname=WOOD

Not sure if it is a picture in time or if it will update for you.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Joe, I couldn't connect to the channel just now but I am wondering if there is a way to contact them and see if they can give you something. Worth a try. I expect it is some kind of a reoccurring schedule anyway....maybe.
> 
> Corey
> 
> ...



Corey,

That worked!! Thank you!!
I can now Copy/Paste into Wordpad doc. & build the schedule...
... at some point it will start to repeat it's self... I hope... 

I'm sure glad that worked!! Still can't get to the video. (for some weird reason)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Corey,
> 
> That worked!! Thank you!!
> I can now Copy/Paste into Wordpad doc. & build the schedule...
> ...


Good, glad it worked for you. That website is broken into frames with urls for the different sections opening in different windows. That is the link to the schedule on the control panel. Good deal. 

Corey


----------

